# Wisdom of the elders



## Awenwonder (Dec 27, 2009)

Fred, Kevin, Patrick, Andrew, Alan, and other Jackson RTS alums:

May I impose on your generosity and experience for a moment? Could you share from your time at Jackson which class or classes presented the greatest challenge to you both in workload but more importantly theologically and spiritually. Which class/classes caused you to learn/grow more than you thought or expected. For those of you now in ministry, what experiences/knowledge do you carry with you that are particularly valuable in ministry.

Any other particularly valuable insights by those of you that are not RTS grads are also definately welcome if you think the perspective applies across seminary experiences! 

Thanks for stopping to lend wisdom to one following behind you!

Humbly in Christ,


----------

